# Antoinne Brumel vs Josquin Desprez



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Josquin would remained, an enblematic figure of his era more so than Antoine Brumel, but whit this said, he is a great composer whiteout a doupt, i have several Missa and motets, the only thing Brumel lack is his french chanson output, but correct me if i'M wrong but French chanson genra would come later on.

Josquin has more to ofter, he was more prolific i guess, but let's not forget the genieous of Brumel like his lament and Erthquake missa hmm?

That about it , short but sweet, if you want to elaborated more on the subject be my guess, this was the aim of this post and thank you?

Question who do you preffered,for me it's Brumel for now but Maurice Bourdon rendition of Josquin like the missa Pangue Lingua and de beata virgine are quite convincing have you heard other Maurice Bourdon's and is wonderful ensemble Biscantur! others recording of Josquin, there are quite some?

:tiphat:


----------

